# new and confused!



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, wasnt really sure where to post this (sorry if it is in the wrong place )  

Had our first consultation with the consultant at qmc yesterday and i have been left with more questions than answers!!! Basically i am 33yrs old, in a civil partnership so hoping to go down the diui route. All i could make sense of our appointment was its our choice what we do because we are funding it, very basic info on natural iui vs stimulated iui vs ivf (all of which we already knew!) 

I have been told we need an appointment for a hsg, counselling and sperm matching but should be able to have first iui before Christmas!

Not a lot was said about my bloods apart from progesterone was borderline (31) and fsh was borderline (10. but was given no recommendation of best option. When i asked for an idea on timings and whats actually involved in the procedure i was told everyones different, no cycle is set in stone,  etc and no matter how i worded my question i felt fobbed off!!!!!!! I need to give my work an idea of what sort of time i need off for treatment as my workload needs adjusting and its an hours drive to the clinic (so looking at a morning or afternoon off work for each appointment) i also want to know how the iui is timed, cons told me to stop tracking my cycle (i temp, use lh stick and CM) but i know when i ovulate (its usually day 13) so why am i supposed to stop tracking this?


Feeling very confused and a little annoyed as although i understand everyones situation is different so their treatment will be individualised they have given us no idea of what to expect. They know their protocol for a natural iui and what it involves so why wont they just tell us    


sorry for rant but i was really hoping to finally get some answers yesterday....


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Everyone here is really helpful so I'm sure you'll find answers here.

As for not knowing protocols and timescales we had the same (not sure if that is helpful or not!) our consultant when we asked just kept saying 'everything has an order'.
As for knowing which route or protocol is best they probably couldn't plan for that until your tests are all complete - you've had your bloods done which is a start but I would think they would want to check your tubes with your HSG/Hycosy before they decide which route is best. We found out our protocol on day 1 of the cycle that we had treatment on!

Our clinic is 3 hours away which isn't ideal but we haven't told work yet! We have managed to do 2 cycles without involving them - but that's just because I don't want them to know -it would probably be best if they did know.
You tend to need a few scans throughout your cycle, depending on how well behaved your follicles are it may only be 2 I needed 3 or 4 - these tend to be on day 1 or 2 of your cycle, day 10 and then if follicles are not mature day 12, 14 etc until they are big enough to trigger ovulation (if medicated) or unitl you detect your surge. The scans are 15 minute appointments at my clinic, that's from getting undressed, being scanned and talking to the dr afterwards!

The actual IUI takes about 30 mins including time resting afterwards so again, not massive time off needed. My Dr doesn't like me going back to work afterwards but I know lots of people do. Because of this I always ask for the last appointment (4.30) and so work until lunch time, go for IUI, then travel home.

If they are telling you to completely stop tracking then it might be they are intending to use medication - my Dr only uses medicated protocol as it produces 2 or 3 eggs rather than 1 so doubles/triples your chances. But I suppose as they monitor you so closely even if you weren't medicated you wouldn't really have to track (apart from detecting your surge).

One thing is for sure - you cant plan ahead with this, not financially or time-wise. My body which has been as regular as clockwork for 20 years started messing around as soon as we started this process and from reading on here I think it's fairly common!

Hope you get some answers soon

x


----------



## Hubble24 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi mutley,

I am in quite a similar situation to you. I'm in a same sex relationship and hopefully will start Iui shortly using a donor. I've had all blood work done and initial scan, nobody mentioned anything about an hsg.  The clinic have been very good so far but we are still in the dark about the actual timing of events, i.e.  at what stage do we arrange a donor, how we arrange it, who organises shipping, when the actual treatment will start.  I know they like to use medicated iui, but nobody has explained yet when this will start, what drugs I will be on.  I have asked all the questions but don't seem to be getting straight forward answers. I useful step by step guide would be very useful, I know they can't stick rigidly to such a guide but a rough idea would be helpful.  
I seem to be doing a lot of chasing up with them, it's a bit exhausting.  Not to mention its very difficult to phone them during the day at work as its tricky getting somewhere private to talk.


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your replies i feel better just knowing we arent the only ones having problems with communication  
I suppose i just need to be patient and just go along with whatever lol 
My main concern really is getting time off work as my diary gets booked up 2-3 months in advance and isnt really easy to change at short notice!

Good luck rainbowrainbow hope its good news  
Hope you get answers soon too hubble24


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Mutley,

I'm on my 5th IUI!  I think the best thing for you to do for your first IUI is whatever your Dr recommends as they see this day in and out.  If you have no fertility issues it might be good to start with a round of natural IUI so you don't need to take the drugs and build up.

It also depends on your state of mind and what you can and can't handle emotionally as well as the problem of time off work.  Within IUI, a medicated cycle is more likely to result in a positive result so you might prefer just to go for it.

Keep tracking your cycle if you want but be aware that in a medicated cycle things can change because they control ovulation times.

I've been on Gonal F (helps follies grow), Cetrotide (stops you ovulating) and then Ovitrelle (forces ovulation) and all these are injectibles.  

Good luck!

Xx Bean


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck beandreaming  

Im happy to try one natural iui first but i know they are good at changing things half way through if it doesnt look like a natural cycle is a good idea. 

Feeling more relaxed about it all suppose im just impatient and want to get on with it


----------

